# Spreadsheet interest



## uberwhip (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi guys, been reading the forums for a few weeks now and have been working on a spreadsheet that automatically pulls down all your trips/summary data from the uber website for you and runs the #'s for you.
Just wondering if anyone on here might be interested in it when im done. i need a few testers, ones with more than my 183 trips and someone with over 1 hour on a trip. If you are interested, start a new conversation with me and send me your email address if you dont want to post it here.

EDIT: I have finished the mockup version of the spreadsheet, written with excel 2013. It may run on 2010 but i don't have a copy of that. It sums up all your trips for you automatically and gives you a nice summary of what you have made. One thing i found is that Uber's total trip calculation is off. Some of your pages of your summarys might only have 5-8 trips on that page but uber's calculation is that every page should have 10 trips on it. My uber page says i have done 183 trips when in actuality i have done 172 - Found by my spreadsheet.

Would love to have some people test it out and tell me what they think. Had to zip it up in order to upload.

Thanks

Made a few more tweaks


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I will give this a test tomorrow but I only have 8x trips, would this work for lyft too?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

*This is a MACRO enabled spreadsheet. He should have advised of it. Be extremely careful if downloading.
Also, if he is that good to have VB code he should know if it will work in version 2010*


----------



## uberwhip (Mar 15, 2015)

Yes its built with VBA and you must have macros turned on. It launches your Internet explorer and cycles through all your
pages of trips. Lets say you have 200 trips, then that means you have 20 pages of the partners , pages 0-20. This Spreadsheet pulls down all those pages for you by downloading the tables from every page and puts them in a summary page for you to view. It does not save your login information, you must enter that through IE and through the query window.

It goes through my 183 and downloads them in about 10 seconds. I have already found an error on the uber pages where the trips total is calculated by assuming there are 10 trips per page. When in actuality some of my pages only have 4 or 5 trips on them. Using this sheet i was able to show that i actually only drove 172 trips instead of 183 which uber is telling me.

I don't have a copy of excel 2010 anymore , which has outdated VBA references when compared to 2013 which is why i do not know for sure if it will work with 2010 or not.

I am showing a screenshot of what it calculates. all the #REF are fixed when there is data in the data sheet.

Sorry i am not a lyft driver and not available in my area so i dont have access to the lyft drivers page. Is it similar to uber?

thanks


----------



## uberwhip (Mar 15, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> *This is a MACRO enabled spreadsheet. He should have advised of it. Be extremely careful if downloading.
> Also, if he is that good to have VB code he should know if it will work in version 2010*


I would be happy to send you the actual code if you know how to read and step through VBA. I would really like some testers to try it out and give me some feedback. 
Thanks


----------



## uberwhip (Mar 15, 2015)

did it work ok for you diane? were your #'s the same as uber's ?


----------



## HbgDave (Mar 20, 2015)

I'd like to give this spreadsheet a try and test it out for you.


----------



## JoeMiami (Jan 9, 2015)

uberwhip said:


> Hi guys, been reading the forums for a few weeks now and have been working on a spreadsheet that automatically pulls down all your trips/summary data from the uber website for you and runs the #'s for you.
> Just wondering if anyone on here might be interested in it when im done. i need a few testers, ones with more than my 183 trips and someone with over 1 hour on a trip. If you are interested, start a new conversation with me and send me your email address if you dont want to post it here.
> 
> EDIT: I have finished the mockup version of the spreadsheet, written with excel 2013. It may run on 2010 but i don't have a copy of that. It sums up all your trips for you automatically and gives you a nice summary of what you have made. One thing i found is that Uber's total trip calculation is off. Some of your pages of your summarys might only have 5-8 trips on that page but uber's calculation is that every page should have 10 trips on it. My uber page says i have done 183 trips when in actuality i have done 172 - Found by my spreadsheet.
> ...


You should also check out SherpaShare. It does a lot of what you're aiming to do and then some. And it's free.


----------



## Houdini5150 (Jan 27, 2015)

I take it this Excel sheet only works on Excel 13 maybe 10? not 07? lol

I like SherpaShare however it only actively tracks my miles I have driven while logged in to App and driving a pax.


----------



## terryv67 (Feb 23, 2015)

I think you can edit SherpaShare to reflect the dead miles as well. 
Is there an app for sherpaShare?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> Too
> 
> Too early to tell - I am starting Lyft in a few days.
> As a former VB developer I just wanted you to know that I at least appreciated the work involved.
> ...


can you tell us if this is SAFE to download?


----------



## uberwhip (Mar 15, 2015)

Houdini5150 said:


> I take it this Excel sheet only works on Excel 13 maybe 10? not 07? lol
> 
> I like SherpaShare however it only actively tracks my miles I have driven while logged in to App and driving a pax.


This does not aim to track all your miles while driving. It basically is just another way to view your trips without having to upload them to a website or give anyone else your logins. Its basically sherpashare locally on your machine. I created this before i learned about sherpashare so its pretty much the same information, just how i like to look at things.


----------



## uberwhip (Mar 15, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> can you tell us if this is SAFE to download?


Since i am the creator of what it does, i know its safe, but then again im just some random person on the internet on a forum board. If you know how to walk through and read VBA , i will be glad to give you the password so that you can test and tell others its safe. I will tell you what it does step by step though.

1. once you open your IE and login to uber it will use that session to download all your trip data.
2. When you click start it asks you for how many trips you took for your 365 summary. Thats where we get the # of pages it needs to download.
3. say you had 192 like me, this /10 = 19 pages of summary trips. (each time you click the arrow previous or next on the trip summary, look at your address bar, it increments at the end with home/?page=1 etc.
4. it queries each of the pages 0-19 in my case and pulls down the table with the summary info. 
5. it puts all that into a page called data
6. it then just formats that data with a macro into a readable format and then puts in the calculations you see on the calculations page.


----------



## uberwhip (Mar 15, 2015)

terryv67 said:


> I think you can edit SherpaShare to reflect the dead miles as well.
> Is there an app for sherpaShare?


i was checking it out last night. You can input all your info to it. There is a beta app they ask you to put your email into to be invited to use it. I dont know if its out for beta or not. I'm not that keen on allowing a thirdparty website access to my uber partners login though.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Can a field be added to enter daily odometer readings to get revenue per mile figures?

I won't do Sherpa share for the reason you mentioned.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Why not do this spreadsheet in Google Sheets? No security concerns with macros, infinite backup, and up to 10 concurrent users.

Just throwing that out there.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh, and you can create "views" with limited access, so you can share *partial* info with other people.


----------



## uberwhip (Mar 15, 2015)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> Why not do this spreadsheet in Google Sheets? No security concerns with macros, infinite backup, and up to 10 concurrent users.
> 
> Just throwing that out there.


1) "no macros"
2) Google cant use vba to download all your data in the background within a few seconds.

This is not a sheet for tracking your own expenses and mileage. There are plenty of other spreadsheets that do just that, this is not one of those. This is just another way to "import" your actual data from uber without copy and pasting all your trips from their website.


----------



## uberwhip (Mar 15, 2015)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> Oh, and you can create "views" with limited access, so you can share *partial* info with other people.


sorry im not getting this request, but why does copy/paste not work for you?


----------



## Portagee (Jan 27, 2015)

uberwhip, Can seem to get the data to transfer using MS Office 2013 Excel. Once I click start, shouldn't I see the data in the "data" tab?


----------



## uberwhip (Mar 15, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Can a field be added to enter daily odometer readings to get revenue per mile figures?
> 
> I won't do Sherpa share for the reason you mentioned.


sorry been gone awhile but not really in its current form. I have had only 2 people really even reply to this thread so i havent updated anything on it. I have not had anyone tell me it works for them so im not really inclined to do much work on it. You could just add another sheet and do what you want inputing your own totals and then fix the calculations if you wanted. It erases and redownloads your trips every time its run though so you couldnt do that on the data sheet.


----------



## uberwhip (Mar 15, 2015)

Portagee said:


> uberwhip, Can seem to get the data to transfer using MS Office 2013 Excel. Once I click start, shouldn't I see the data in the "data" tab?


Did you follow the instructions on the "instructions" page? did you right click the cell it says to right click and choose edit query and login to uber? Yes when you click run it should pull in your data to the "data" page, if its not doing that then its not running correctly.


----------



## rsann (Jun 9, 2015)

Uberwhip can you provide the password to browse the VBA via message? Thanks


----------



## Paradox (Oct 26, 2014)

I'd also like the password if possible. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Josu Gurtubay (Mar 1, 2016)

Can you send me the password via inbox, thanks!


----------



## NCRBILL (Feb 13, 2016)

Sorry to bring up an old posting but I just came across this posting. The question I have is I drive both x and XL. I notice the percentage is set at 20% but it's different for XL. Can you by chance place this into the system to determine which percentage to use?


----------

